# Kompaktanlage - Teufel Kombo 42 oder Yamaha MCR 550?



## theLamer (20. März 2012)

Moin. Hoffe, die HiFi-Experten können mir helfen, ich bin zwar Flüssigstickstoff-Extrem-Übertakter, hab von Sound gar keine Ahnung.

Ich mag mir eine Kompaktanlage zulegen. Da ich bislang von Teufel nur gutes gehört hatte, dachte ich, ich schau mal auf die HP von denen. Ins Auge fiel mir die "Kombo 42", laut Testberichten und Rezensionen im Internet durchweg positiv.
In einem anderen HiFi-Forum scheint Teufel aber irgendwie gar nicht gut anzukommen, angepriesen wird stattdessen das Yamaha PianoCraft MCR-550 (Preisklasse ~350€ suche ich).
Nun bin ich verwirrt - welche Anlage soll ich nehmen?

Anforderungen:
- iPod touch andocken (geht bei beiden)
- Zimmer von 16m² beschallen, evtl sehr selten mal einen größeren Raum ~25m²
- PC-Sound ausgeben
- Guten Sound für fast alle Genres (House, Electro, Rock, Metal, Jazz, Punk, Minimal, ...)
- USB-Anschluss haben

Soll ich den Konkurrenten vom HiFi-Forum mit ihrer Teufel-kritischen Haltung glauben oder sind die Anlagen nahezu gleichwertig?
Welche würdet ihr mir empfehlen.

Danke schonmal.


----------



## iceman650 (20. März 2012)

> Soll ich den Konkurrenten vom HiFi-Forum mit ihrer Teufel-kritischen Haltung glauben


Genau so würde ich das machen.
Die Yamaha haben ihren Ruf nicht umsonst. Und wenn ich deine Anforderungen anschaue, fällt mir spontan auch zuerst Pianocraft ein


----------



## Herbboy (21. März 2012)

Das Teufel ist sicher nicht schlecht, aber die Pianocraft gilt eben wiederum als besonders gut für ihren Preis und ist in der KLasse ganz allgemein einfach sehr gut. Da würde ich auch eher yamaha nehmen, aber nicht aus Teufel-Bashing, sondern weil die pianocraft eben wirklich gut ist - kostet ja auch zusätzlich auch noch ein wenig mehr.

Wegen der Raumgröße: die Boxen sind natürlich bei beiden recht klein, da darfst Du nicht zuviel erwarten. Du wirst da evlt. keinen partysound, schon gar nicht mit starkem Bass für 25m² hinkriegen. Aber laut genug sind die in jedem Falle, die sind ja nicht dafür gedacht, dass man nur nen Meter davon entfern sitzen darf 


VOrteil beim Teufel allöerdings: das hat wohl mehrere Eingänge für Sound im cinchformat. Die yamaha hat nur einen 3,5mm-Klinkenanschluss für 1x Sound analog.


----------



## der_yappi (21. März 2012)

Kuck dir mal die Denon D-M38 an.
Amazon bietet die für ~370€ an.
Ich stand vor zwei Jahren auch vor der Wahl. Bei mir ist es dann die Denon (bzw. der Vorgänger D-M37) geworden.
Die Pianocraft sind nicht schlecht, allerdings ist der Pianolack echt Geschmacksabhänging.
Mir gefällts nicht so da man gleich jedes Staubkörnchen auf der Oberfläche sieht.

Kenwood hat auch ein Gerät in deiner Größenordnung Kenwood K-521-B Kompaktanlage schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Aber geh mal beim MM oder beim Planeten vorbei und kuck dir solche Anlagen in Natura an.
Liegt dir die Bedienung? Kommst du mit der FB klar? Klingt sie gut? "Frisst" sie neben dem iPod auch meine USB-Sticks?


----------



## Madz (21. März 2012)

Für das Budget würde ich lieber einen gebrauchten VErstärker plus Regallautsprecher kaufen. Das klingt sicher besser.


----------



## iceman650 (21. März 2012)

Madz schrieb:


> Für das Budget würde ich lieber einen gebrauchten VErstärker plus Regallautsprecher kaufen. Das klingt sicher besser.


 Sieht aber weniger gut aus, hat kein USB und auch kein iPod-Dock


----------



## Madz (21. März 2012)

Aber steckt das Pianocraft/teufel Gedöns klanglich mit Leichtigkeit in die Tasche.


----------



## Diavel (21. März 2012)

^^ Witzbold, klar gibts gebraucht nen besseren Klang, ist doch immer so. Trotzdem kaufen die Leute neue Sachen (du ja auch Madz). Ich würd auch die Pianocraft nehmen. Bei denen kann man echt nicht meckern.

Grüße


----------



## Madz (21. März 2012)

> (du ja auch Madz).


Nicht, wenn ich gebraucht was besseres bekomme.


----------



## Diavel (21. März 2012)

Wann bekommt man denn nicht gebraucht irgentwas größeres, schöneres, teureres, besseres? Für den Preis Deiner Nuberts hättest Du wahrscheinlich auch schon nen paar dicker B&W oder sonstwas bekommen.^^


----------



## der_yappi (21. März 2012)

Schon mal an den Platzbedarf gedacht Madz? Oder gehst du wieder nur von DEINER Situation aus? 
Wenn ein großer HiFi-Verstärker und die dementsprechenden Boxen keinen Platz haben, bietet so eine Anlage mehr als genügend Gegenwert fürs bezahlte Geld


----------



## Herbboy (21. März 2012)

ja ja... wenn.... wäre.... könnte....


lasst ihn doch das als Alternative nennen - möglicherweise ist ja sehr wohl genug Platz da, und der Threadsteller wusste gar nicht, was man gebraucht als "große" Anlage bekommen kann. Sofern Madz nicht postet, dass es dumm und idiotisch wäre, eine neue Kompatkanlage zu kaufen, und solang der Threadersteller nicht schon im Voraus eindeutig sagt, dass er auf keinen Fall gebraucht kaufen will und auch nur wenig Platz hat, dann lasst ihn doch einfach den Vorschlag machen... 


Ach ja, wegend es Aussehens: ICH finde einen Verstärker, CD-Player usw. separat und anständig Boxen um Welten schöner als diese kleinen Kompaktanlage, die mich eher an Espressomaschinen mit nebendran stehenden Schuhkartons von Designer-Hausschuhen erinnern ^^


----------



## theLamer (21. März 2012)

Soo... ich hab die Pianocraft bestellt... die meisten haben mir dazu geraten.
Gebraucht wäre natürlich mehr drin, aber ich kenn mich da nicht wirklich aus und werd auch ungern abgezogen. Wie gesagt - auf dem Segment hab ich fast gar keine Ahnung. Garantie, 14-tägiges Rückgaberecht usw. hat ja auch schon was  - Viel Platz hab ich in meinem Studentenwohnheim-Zimmer leider auch nicht, allzu große Boxen könnens also nicht sein.
Danke für eure Tipps.

Denke mal, dass alles ein Quantensprung für mich ist, ich hör bislang auf meinem 2.1 Soundsystem von Logitech (X230) für 40€ damals 
bin mal gespannt drauf


----------



## Herbboy (21. März 2012)

Logitech x230? Du wirst in dem Fall glauben, dass sich Dir Gott offenbar hat  Das einzige, was sein kann: FALLS Du bei den 2.1-Würfeln den Sub sehr stark eingestellt hattest und das gut gefunden hast, könnte dir das das rumgewummse fehlen. So eine Komopaktanlage hat da im Vergleich einen klareren und besseren, aber weniger basslastigen Sound. Dafür ist der rel. zurückhaltende Bass aber trotzdem präsent und klar, nur eben nicht dominant.


----------



## theLamer (21. März 2012)

Naja das Pianocraft hat ja nen Ausgang für Subwoofer, wenns mir sehr fehlt, kauf ich seperat nen halbwegs guten Subwoofer und hau den dran, oder?


----------



## Herbboy (21. März 2012)

Genau. Aber ich sag mal so: beim x230 kannst Du den Sound bei mehr als 30% Subwoofer ja eh kaum ertragen haben, da der Sub ab dann schon rumwummert, oder? Und so einen "starken" Bass wie ein 20€-Sub bei 30% wird auch das Pianocraft vermutlich haben, dabei aber deutlich klarer klingen.


----------



## Kaviarfresser (21. März 2012)

Ich hatte die x-530 also den 5.1 "Bruder/Schwester" (gendern ist ja sehr wichtig) und bin dann zu einer Kombi aus Onkyo Avr+ Magnat 603 umgestiegen und muss sagen ich vermisse den Bass überhaupt nicht. Inzwischen finde ich es sogar besser nicht mehr diesen Wummerbass zu haben der um ca. 0.5 Sekunde los ging, sondern nur mehr das knackige Bum der Magnat. Falls dir dann was fehlt kannst es so machen wie ich und sie auf einen Kasten stellen, was absolut gegen jegliche Stereodreieck Philosophie ist, bei mir aber wegen meiner kleinen Schwester die gerne Sachen um wirft nicht anders geht, aber trotzdem-> dann haben sie dank der "leichten" Resonanzraumvergrößerung einen enormen Bass. Eigentlich sogar mehr als bei dem Mini sub der Logitech 

Klanglich gibt es überhaupt keinen Vergleich, ich würde meine Logitech inzwischen gerne jedesmal wenn sie einen Ton von sich geben aus dem Fenster werfen....


----------

